# Avid Protools 9 System Requirements



## dustyshiv (Feb 5, 2011)

Guys,

I want to build a system (Desktop) for my friend who intends to do professional recording and editing of audio using avid protools 9. The system specs indicate a Xeon powered system. But the laptop specs also include an i7920 and even a core 2Duo.

http://avid.custkb.com/avid/app/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=380551

My question is would Protools 9 run smooth on i7950 powered system? Any of u guys running this or have suggestions, please let me know!!

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## Kreij (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like it is perferable to use a Xeon, but not a requirement.


> •HP Z200 Workstation Intel Xeon or Core i5



Obviously dual Xeons are going to rock (if the software is optimized for n cores), but I would think any quad will run this. 

What are the specs of the system you are considering building, and what's the cost limit?

** Moved to System Builders Advice section, I think it's a better fit here.


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 5, 2011)

The intended system specs would be

i7 950
4Gig DDR3 Ram
Gigabyte X58 UD3R Mobo
Nvidia Quadro FX 1800
m-Audio Pro Firewire ext. sound card
Corsair 650TX

Btw, since this system would be used for recording and editing audio, wouldnt a Geforce card just do fine?

Thnx,
Shiv


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2011)

yes, any vga will be fine, might want to upgrade to 8GB...depends on how many VSTs he likes to run.


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2011)

Memory is pretty cheap right now (although I don't know what it's like in Dubai ^^) so 8GB would be good. You can never have to much of it!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2011)

meh, it's 1366, so 6-12 GB would be good lol.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 5, 2011)

Would this work better in the build?:  Intel Xeon W3550 Bloomfield 3.06GHz 4 x 256KB L2 C...


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 5, 2011)

The Xeon thts readily available here is this 

Intel Xeon E5520 Nehalem

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117185

But have to go for a Supermicro Mobo.


----------

